# Fein Multimaster



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone using one of these. I bought one over a year ago when I started the rehab on my house. It has so many uses and I started using it for plumbing and found a ton of uses for it. Tight cuts in cabinets. Perfect, minimul dust cuts in drywall. It's spendy, 399.00, but this thing has saved me more time. It also works great for cutting sinks in laminate tops.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i was looking at the dremel model, at lot less $. but it looks like it would come in pretty handy.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I got the Dremel for Christmas last year, works great. I recommend getting plenty of extra blades/bits. A definite + to having it in the arsenal.:thumbsup:



bartnc37 said:


> i was looking at the dremel model, at lot less $. but it looks like it would come in pretty handy.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=67256


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=67256


 
Wow, that didn't take long.  Maybe I'll buy one of those and put $20 away every time I use it to save time. When I have enough ( if the H.F. junk doesn't crap out before then ) I'll buy a Fein. I don't know if that thing will last 20 uses but at least it's cheap.






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I purchased one years ago to sand the aluminum outdrive on the boat, to recoat it. They have a velcro sanding pad and paper. It really works great!

Last week I failed an inspection for a b-vent chimney through a roof. Roofer (me!) shifted the pipe to one side while flashing it, and I had 2" on one side, and almost zero on the other. 10 minutes with the saw blade, in the attic, done. No damage to shingles, and did not have to go back up on the roof. 

(Man, I just admitted I was a hack roofer, uh oh.):laughing:


----------



## SamSoom (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh the Fein Multimaster is a lifesaver. I can do a variety of jobs easily and in less time since I don't have to keep changing tools. I got the FMM 250Q Top model which includes all the accessories that are available for this baby. Yes, it was pricey at $399 but with the amount of time I've saved, it was well worth the investment


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SamSoom said:


> Oh the Fein Multimaster is a lifesaver. I can do a variety of jobs easily and in less time since I don't have to keep changing tools. I got the FMM 250Q Top model which includes all the accessories that are available for this baby. Yes, it was pricey at $399 but with the amount of time I've saved, it was well worth the investment


How about an intro in the intro forum.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

so what does it do?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> so what does it do?


 almost everything, It has an oscillating blade so you dont get the aggressive cut of a recip saw. cuts wood, metal, it sands, has a scraper blade. I love the wide wood blade for making access in drywall, with the shop vac right there, no dust and a perfect cut. It can also remove grout, remove mastic or thinset. All with a quick release bit feature makes bit changing a snap.


----------

